# Hello from India



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

So a bit about myself. I am a self employed engineer. Been married for 10 years, have two kids under the age of 6, have a loving wife, who I love deeply as well. So why am I here? I guess the answer lies in the differences in the female and male psyche and how they intersect and how they can be poles apart at time. Its fascinating and frustrating in equal measure at times. Will post more in the relevant sections about my experiences and issues, but glad to be here in this supportive forum. Have a great day.


----------



## Angie?or… (Nov 15, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

welcome and please share an example if you will so that we can better understand your thought process.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

